# Teamviewer: Vista blockt Dateiübertragung



## MC-René (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mich mit meinem XP-PC via Teamviewer auf den Vista PC zugreife funktioniert das super.

Wenn ich aber "Dateiübertragung" klicke und einen Ordner auf dem Vista PC auswähle kommt "Zugriff verweigert".

Habe mal testweise C:\ freigegeben (Rechtsklick-->Freigeben)...

Immer noch keine Übertragung möglich...

Kenn mich leider nicht so in Vista aus, aber ich denke ich muss dem irgendwie sagen "Teamviewer darf das..." !

Wer hat ne Lösung oder Tipps?


----------



## Remme (10. Februar 2008)

Kannste denn normal im Netzwerk daten austauschen ohne Teamviewer


----------



## TeamViewer (3. April 2008)

Hallo,

Vista hat durch die UAC (Benutzerkontensteuerung) ein erweitertes Sicherheitskonzept, welches nur den Zugriff auf nicht-geschützte Bereiche zulässt.

Wenn Du z.B. Dateien in C:\Programme ändern (löschen, hinzufügen usw) willst, dann kommt der UAC-Dialog.

Versuchst Du nun Dateien aus diesen geschützten Bereichen auszulesen, oder dort welche zu schreiben, so bekommst du die Meldung vom verweigerten Zugriff.

Wenn du Dateien kopierst, die nicht unter C:\Programme oder C:\Windows liegen (Desktop und EigeneDateien klappen wunderbar) so klappt das mit dem Dateitransfer auch wie gewünscht.

Viele Grüße
Chris Holzner
Technical-Support
TeamViewer GmbH


----------

